# Протрузия L5-S1 2 мм



## Максим0411 (17 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте.30 лет. Возникла проблема - протрузия диска L5-S1 2мм (как написано в описании МРТ снимка). 

В мае 2016 г. сорвал спину. Болела более 3-х недель. На приеме невропатолог сказал все нормально, при подъеме тяжестей используйте корсет. Я успокоился и до декабря жил как всегда. Были небольшие боли в пояснице, но меня это не насторожило.

В декабре с разницей в неделю были два случая новой боли. При надавливании пальцем на одну точку (в середине позвоночника, не знаю номер позвонка) возникала боль как при синяке. Данная боль в обоих случаях проходила в течение 2-х или 3-х дней. При этом болели мышцы спины.

Пошел к невропатологу - выписаны мази "Вольтарен" и "Хондроксид". Устно врач пояснил, что у меня разрыв фиброзного кольца, тяжести не поднимать, делать ЛФК. Через день после приема у врача (мазями уже мазался), попробовал сделать ЛФК (посмотрел в интернете), следующие два дня ходил с опасением что упаду, ноги просто подкашивались (грешу на одно из упражнений, прокатился по остистым отросткам). И заметил появление неприятных ощущений в левой ноге, в основном в сидячем положении.

Так прошла неделя. Далее, как-то ночью почувствовал жгучую боль в большом пальце левой ноги. Продолжалась около 1 мин. и все прошло. Пошел опять к врачу, при осмотре ничего криминального не нашли. Рекомендовали МРТ. Прием был 28 декабря, поэтому отложил все на новый год.

Во время праздников (с 1-ого по 8-е января) в левой ноге были постоянные боли, в основном сидячем положении (бегали муражки, покалывало стопу и пальцы, и много еще других ощущений, которые не могу описать). Сразу скажу, что на стенку я не лез, все терпимо. Ближе к 10-у января многие из этих болей утихли и осталось только небольшое неприятное ощущение в левой ноге (голень, стопа, два первых пальца ноги). В основном все проявляется в сидячем положении.

Сделал МРТ поянично-крестцового отдела (снимки попробую выложить, пока не разобрался как), где написали:
      Минимально выраженные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника/начальные проявления остеохондроза, спондилоартроза. Нарушение статики. Неконфликтная по отношению к нервным корешкам и дуральному мешку дорзальная протрузия диска L5-S1.

Вопросы:
    1) На сколько серьезна данная протрузия;
    2) Как долго я могу с ней проходит пока она не превратиться в грыжу (понятно что нужно соблюдать щадящий режим);
    3) В чем заключается щадящий режим? Какие тяжести могу поднимать, какие нет?
    4) Могу ли я выполнять физическую работу (с корсетом или без). Или мне вообще нужно отказаться от физической нагрузки (но это невозможно сделать полностью, живу в частном доме);
    5) Что необходимо выполнять (какие упражнения), как следить за собой?
    6) Нужна ли мануальная терапия? 

Извините. Очень много вопросов, мысли путаются. Как мог- написал. Спасибо.


----------



## AIR (17 Янв 2017)

Максим0411 написал(а):


> 1) На сколько серьезна данная протрузия;


Несерьёзна 


Максим0411 написал(а):


> 2) Как долго я могу с ней проходит пока она не превратиться в грыжу (понятно что нужно соблюдать щадящий режим);


Так можно и всю жизнь прождать. .


Максим0411 написал(а):


> 3) В чем заключается щадящий режим? Какие тяжести могу поднимать, какие нет?


Об этом много написано, очень долго повторяться..


Максим0411 написал(а):


> 4) Могу ли я выполнять физическую работу (с корсетом или без). Или мне вообще нужно отказаться от физической нагрузки (но это невозможно сделать полностью, живу в частном доме);


Можете


Максим0411 написал(а):


> 5) Что необходимо выполнять (какие упражнения), как следить за собой?


ЛФК.. следить тщательно ..


Максим0411 написал(а):


> 6) Нужна ли мануальная терапия?


Определяется обычно после обследования. .


----------



## Максим0411 (18 Янв 2017)

Возможно ли убрать протрузию? "Вправить" ее обратно?))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Янв 2017)

Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой. При описании снимков МРТ рентгенолог или неправильно измерил размер выпячивания, или "страдает" гипердиагностикой.
Ни протрузии, ни грыжи дисков невозможно "вправить". Возможно лишь создать условия организму для их "утилизации" .


----------



## Максим0411 (19 Янв 2017)

Спасибо за ответы. Но для меня есть одна неясность. Если возможно подскажите. 

В основном в сидячем положении есть небольшой дискомфорт в левой ноге (голень, стопа). Это не боль, а именно дискомфорт (тянущее ощущение). Насколько я понял, у меня задевается какой-то нерв. 

Вопрос:
1) Как с этим быть? Как убрать данный дискомфорт в ноге?
Обратиться к мануальному терапевту, постоянно делать ЛФК, бассейн или что-то еще, или все сразу?

Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Янв 2017)

Если бы был "задет нерв", то вместо дискомфорта была бы боль. 
Если есть желание, то можно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать с мышцами.


----------



## Максим0411 (19 Янв 2017)

Возможно глупый вопрос. Но не сделает ли мануальный терапевт хуже? Во время выполнения терапии моя протрузия не может превратиться в грыжу?


----------



## Марин марин (22 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте.У меня точно также.но больше шести лет.по ночам не сплю,боли постоянные.может все таки операция?


----------



## Максим0411 (22 Ноя 2017)

@Марин марин, добрый день. Сочувствую вам и не представляю как вы живете эти шесть лет. Но возможно боль не от протрузии? Не хочу сглазить сам себя, но таких проблем у меня пока точно нет. После моего последнего сообщения (19 января 2017 г.) мои боли медленно, но стали уменьшаться (должен заметить, что не делал ничего. Таблетки не пил никакие, делал только упражнения ЛФК. После упражнений иногда появлялась боль, но нога уже не беспокоила, только спина). Примерно в мае/июне в ноге не ощущал вообще ничего. Начиная с этого времени и до настоящего дня побаливает поясница, но не постоянно, и только в некоторых положениях тела (например, когда прогнусь назад).

Стыдно признаться (но что есть, то есть), что вся эта ситуация в январе выбила меня из колеи и я "пустился во все тяжкие". Был у 6 разных неврологов (в том числе у доктора Ступина) и у одного мануального терапевта (Рудковский, доктор AIR на сайте). Все, как один, сказали, что серьезного пока ничего нет.

По прошествии почти года, могу сказать, что они правы и все мои боли были из-за спазма мышц.
Другое дело, что теперь необходимо следить за спиной (ЛФК, не переохлаждаться и т. д.).

Поэтому, возможно, боль у вас не из-за протрузии, а по другой причине (например, сколиоз, у меня он тоже есть и он так же дает о себе знать болью или неприятными ощущениями в мышцах).


----------



## Елена***** (9 Дек 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой. При описании снимков МРТ рентгенолог или неправильно измерил размер выпячивания, или "страдает" гипердиагностикой.
> Ни протрузии, ни грыжи дисков невозможно "вправить". Возможно лишь создать условия организму для их "утилизации" .


Владимир, скажите, пожалуйста, какие условия для утилизации ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2017)

Максим0411 написал(а):


> Возможно глупый вопрос. Но не сделает ли мануальный терапевт хуже? Во время выполнения терапии моя протрузия не может превратиться в грыжу?


Увидеть хоть и старую, но важную запись, поэтому выскажусь.
Мануальная терапия делается лёжа и в направлении растяжениях позвоночника, а для выдавливания грыжи надо вертикальную нагрузку в направлении сжатия диска.
Это народное и к сожаления часто и врачебное заблуждение противоречащее законам физики и механики.


> ...Был у 6 разных неврологов (в том числе у доктора Ступина) и у одного мануального терапевта...


Даже обидно где-то стало.
Мануальный терапевт это всегда невролог, хирург - ортопед или по последнему приказу и терапевт.
Но сперва он мануальный терапевт!
К коим, с большим удовольствием себя и отношу, что ежедневно и делаю!


----------

